# AI CS3: Ebenen als einzelne PDF exportieren?



## tomengel (18. März 2009)

Hola 

Gibt es in AI CS3 eine Möglichkeit/Automatismus, die Ebenen als einzelne PDF Docs ausgeben zu lassen?

Sonnige Grüße,

Tom


----------



## smileyml (19. März 2009)

Hallo Tom,

ich habe mich ein wenig umgesehen und es gibt da scheinbar eine Möglichkeit. Das Zauberwort heißt skripten. Abhängig von deinem System nutzt man für das Schreiben solcher Skripte AppleScript (Mac), Visual Basic (Win) oder JavaScript (Win & Mac).
__________

Ein AppleScript, welches scheinbar mehrere Ebenen in einzelne Eps-Dateien exportiert, findest du hier.

Zum Beispiel mit Hilfe des ExtendScript Toolkit von Adobe kannst du dir eine entsprechende Skriptdatei (*.jsx bei JavaScript) erzeugen. Das könnte aber auch schon bei einer Suite-Version mit dabei sein.
__________

Weitere Skripte findet man hier.
__________

Dort habe ich auch den Link zum relavanten Skript (saveLayersToPDF) gefunden, was aber irgendwie nicht ganz funktioniert. Das Skript bringt bei mir eine Fehlermeldung, das der PDF-PresetName nicht stimmen würde.

Alex hat all seine JavaScript-Künste rausgekramt und diese kleine Skript geschrieben, welches die PDF-PresetNamen ausgibt. Wie zu erwarten sind das die Voreinstellungen für die PDF-Erstellung.


```
var a = "";	
  for (i=0; i<app.PDFPresetsList.length; i++ ){		
  a += app.PDFPresetsList[i] + "\r\n";
  }
alert(a);
```

*HIER LÖSUNG* 
Während ich diesen Beitrag schreibe, konnte ich das Problem doch noch lösen. Ich habe kurzerhand ein eigenes neues PDF-Preset erstellt (Anleitung) und dies mit dem "russischen" Skript verwendet. In der Eingabezeile des Skript - bei geöffneter AI-Datei - einfach den neuen Presetnamen eingeben und bei mir wurden ordnungsgemäß mehrere PDF-Dateien im Ordner der AI-Datei erstellt. Die Dateinamen setzen sich dann aus AI-Datei- und Ebenennamen zusammen.
*LÖSUNG ENDE*
__________

Eine weitere Möglichkeit bzw. eine etwas andere meines Erachtens, ist die Möglichkeit von mehrseitigen PDF's in AI. Dies wird hier mit einer Mischung aus Aktion und Skript beschrieben.
Alternativ wird in dem Beitrag das Hot Door Mutlipage PlugIn erwähnt.


Grüße Marco

PS: Im Anhang die beiden wichtigen Skripte, die ich erwäht habe.


----------



## tomengel (6. April 2009)

Hi Marco,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Ist im Prinzip genau das, was ich gesucht habe.

Werde mich mal eingehend damit beschäftigen - ich habe nämlich eine Bildebene, die in jedem PDF enthalten sein soll. Die anderen sind Textwechsler, die zu den unterschiedlichen PDF inkl. dem Bildlayer konvertiert werden sollen.

Ich werde das überarbeitete Script denn posten, wenn ich es fertig habe.

Vielen Dank noch mal und sonnige Grüße,

Tom


----------



## Ex1tus (9. April 2009)

Das könntest du auch per InDesign+Datenbank lösen.


----------



## tomengel (9. April 2009)

Hi,

danke für den Hinweis aber da das Werbemittel und die Adressversionen in Illustrator angelegt sind, hilft mir InDesign an dieser Stelle nicht wirklich weiter 

Sonnige Grüße!


----------



## Ex1tus (9. April 2009)

Ich hab mir eh gedacht das du das innerhalb von 3 Tagen sicherlich schon gelöst/gemacht hast, aber für jemanden der danach sucht, wollte ich diese Möglichkeit nur ansprechen.


----------

